# [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*[email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

I know it's posted somewhere, but remind me again. Where does this crazy stuff mysteriously come from?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

It comes from using certain browsers. Safari is one of them I believe.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

I get that a lot when I reply. I usually try and go back and edit it out. Sometimes I have to do it twice. Once it appears at the end, I edit it out and then it appears before my text, so I have to do a second edit. Sometimes it does not show up at all. 

BTW, I use google chrome.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

If it comes from certain browsers, how come I never see this in any other forum on the internet that I post on lol 

I am pretty sure its the editor on the website that is entering this code in when it doesn't understand how to deal with certain browsers (some type of css editor that is browser specific in asp, asp detects the browser loading it and gives it code specifically made for that browser). The web browser isn't physically doing anything. 
(a lot with re-editing the html code I post sometimes, wish mylargescale would just leave my html code alone! lol)

I write websites for a living (php/javascript based), so I am pretty sure this is the case.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

For what it is worth.

I got it when I used the "quick reply" box. I never get it using the "add reply" box.

I use both Firefox and Safari.

Chuck


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

I didn't say it was the browser's fault Al - I just said it comes from using certain browsers. The actual problem definitely lies within MLS someplace.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

I use Firefox, and I am posting this using Quick Reply.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By chuck n on 30 Sep 2011 08:32 AM 
For what it is worth.

I got it when I used the "quick reply" box. I never get it using the "add reply" box.

I use both Firefox and Safari.

Chuck 



Hi Chuck,
I use Safari on a MAC, and find it's the other way around, especially when using 'quote'!
Computers, they are so very clever, but we still complain!!!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); I have been digging into this, looks like the Cute Editor (asp version) built into MLS needs to be updated.

The Cute Editor Demo page works perfectly in Chrome. You can see its the same editor (I can tell by viewing the source of MLS and seeing the included librarys) 
http://cutesoft.net/example/general.aspx
(switch between normal and html and you will see, it will not add anything - On MLS it adds the bad line)

Its probably the function that reformats what we write in here, it appends the stylesheet line to the end of it(one of the ajax modules). (or Cute Editor just needs to be updated). 
I hope there isn't gobs of custom code in MLS's Cute Editor Plugin (a good reason why you should never customize something too much - unless its in the final build of the main code and tested by many)

Edit:
A HAA, THE FIX!!
http://cutesoft.net/forums/thread/69300.aspx

Quick Reply wont have this issue because its not using the Cute Editor to edit 

I would update the Cute Editor Plugin if I were the owner of the site, I think there is more issues that this one. (but for now at least before testing - delete the line in the link!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

David:

Most of my posts are done on my laptop running windows 7 and firefox. This mornings posts were on a Mac (OS 10.5.8) with Safari.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

This is a test using the quick reply box rather than the add reply box. Let's see if I get the annoying code. 

Chuck

Nope, it didn't show up. I'm out of here.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...s);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css)*

I can never figure out when and why it inserts that code. Sometimes it's with Firefox, and sometimes with Chrome, and sometimes it's in quick reply, and sometimes in regular reply. Sometimes it doesn't happen at all. I can usually tell when it's going to happen, because the browser interprets the cursor as a link.


----------

